# Cassette Adaptor won't work



## idan586 (Sep 3, 2009)

I recently received a cassette adapter for my new 2001 MKIV VW Golf. My Golf came with the Monsoon Premium Audio System and when I place the cassette adapter in the cassette player it says "LOAD". It then beeps once (Like the beep when you hit the minimum volume on the stereo) and ejects the tape player. I have tried this with a different cassette adapter and it did the same thing, but my cars cassette deck wiil work with normal tapes. I have read on other forums that some stereos just don't like these adapters, but if there is anyway at all for me to get this work, your help you be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Raketemensch (Aug 12, 2009)

My cassette adapter gets ejected whenever there's no signal being sent to it. So it happens between songs sometimes, or when there's silence. Gets extremely annoying.


----------



## idan586 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Cassette Adaptor won't work (idan586)*

Sorry for bringing back this topic but i noticed that VW's only like tapes that have a little piece of plastic tape-like material in one of the empty slots in the adapter... I was able to find one with the little piece of plastic at one of my local music stores... I put it in and it worked instantly...


----------



## Canozzie68 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Cassette Adaptor won't work (idan586)*

I'm trying to get a tape adapter to work in my Golf. Keeps spitting it out. You say you got one to work with a piece of plastic in a certain spot. Which spot ?


----------



## idan586 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Cassette Adaptor won't work (Canozzie68)*

if you flip the adapter so you are looking at where the tape would be on a normal tape, there should be a little piece of plastic in the right or left section that acts as a fake tape so the player thinks that there is actually a tape there. I will check and see what brand mine is and post it tomorrow morning... I will also post a pic for you...


----------



## Canozzie68 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Cassette Adaptor won't work (idan586)*

Found a Sony tape adapter with that "little piece of plastic". Works just fine. Thanks a heap.


----------



## idan586 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Cassette Adaptor won't work (Canozzie68)*

anytime...


----------

